# first batch of baby guppies that have gotten clamped fin and are dyeing please help



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

hi i've been raiseing guppys for sometime now but i just ran into a major problem with this batch they seem to have developed clamped tailfins they are having trouble swimming and i'm loseing 5 to 10 a day they have started dyeing i visited a fish store yesterday that also had babies with the same condition but he told me it wasnt clamped fins he said it was genetics i just dont see how 3 differant batches are all having hereditary problems so i figured i'd ask yalls opionion on this ive tried AQ salt , ick meds , tank buddies fungus clear, and i'm now trying melafix antibacteral fish remidy i started out with about 250 babies and i'm now down to around 75 what should i do please help me figure this out ive concidered flushing the rest of this batch to stop there suffering but i really dont wanna do that what would you do in this situation any info will be greatly appreciated thanks Donna  :-( :?:


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

try to use fungus clear and parasite clear. i used to have this problem and i just throw everything in there. change water often and the problem could be solve. your lfs owner is lying. clamp fin mean they are sick. good luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Umm........... the owner could be part right. They are sick or stressed, that much is for sure. Could it be a genetic default from over/inbreeding that has led to a weakened strain of immune systems.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

*clamped fins and dyeing*

thanks for the reply i dont think its from genetics or inbreeding cause its the same males and females that i aways breed i sell all the babies cause i'm scared to inbreed i'm worried that it might cause these kinda problems so i sell all the babies but i have kept 3 females off the last batch someone in the chatroom told me to feed them to my other fish the other day so i did the other fish ate all of them but about 5 , the 5 that didnt get eat dont have the tail problems if it were clamped fins will it hurt the fish that ate them??????? and could it have been too stressful for 250 babys in 5 a 5 gallon tank i reciently got 2 new algae eaters to go in the tank with the babies could they have done this? i wasnt having these problems before getting these algea eaters also since i got these 2 algea eaters 1 of my adult females now seems to have damage to her top fin looks like it might be broken  :sad: recon i should get rid of these new algae eaters also i have tried all the fungus clear , ick meds and melafix thanks Donna


----------

